# Scope for .223



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

What scope magnification would you use for a .223 rifle.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

What kind of rifle and what are you going to use it for?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> What kind of rifle and what are you going to use it for?


And at what distances?


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Would be a Remington 7615 and for hunting foxes and rabbits etc between 300 to 500 yards


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Rather ambitious, given the action type, caliber, and target sizes, but assuming the weapon/ammo/shooter is up to the challenge, then I'd say 4.5-14x or 6.5-20x variable scopes (or similar power) would be a good balance between weight and usable power under field conditions. My brand choice would be Leupold because I'm most familiar with their products, but I suppose Zeiss or Kahles would fill the bill as well.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have an Accushot 9-32x56 ill mil dot scope on mine. its a cheaper model from the gun show. holds zero well, even on .300wsm . side focus is a plus. 1/8 moa adjustment with "twist locks" on the knobs (a plus) I love mine!!! works from 50yds to 700+ yards if your up to it. Mine is on a Bushmaster Varminter 5.56/.223


----------

